# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch Hoa Kỳ (8N7D)

## tourcuatoi

*Ngày khởi hành* : Liên hệ 091.337 5858

*Khởi hành từ* : Hà Nội

*Hành trình* : *Dallas – San Francisco - San Jose - Las Vegas - Barstow - Orange county - Los ...*

*Thời gian* : 8 ngày 7 đêm 

*Giá* : *49 285 000 VNĐ*

*Chương trình :*

*Du lịch Mỹ* - Với nhiều kỳ quan tự nhiên và các công trình nổi tiếng như Universal Studio, các khu liên hợp giải trí - nhà hàng - khách sạn…và là nơi tập trung đông nhất của cộng đồng người Việt tại Hoa Kỳ, Bờ Tây hiện là một trong những điểm đến được nhiều du khách quan tâm. Trong hành trình này du khách đến San Francisco - Thành phố với khu phố Tàu nhộn nhịp, với chiếc cầu treo Golden Gate vĩ đại và bầu không khí mát mẻ tuyệt vời là điểm đến thú vị dành cho du khách. Đến San Jose - được mệnh danh là thung lũng hoa vàng, ghé thung lũng điện tử với trụ sở của các “đại gia nổi tiếng như Google, Yahoo, Apple ... ghé thăm trường Đại học Standford..và nhiều điều thú vị nơi đây. 



*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Tokyo - Dallas - San Francisco*

20h30: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón khách tại điểm tập trung đưa đòan ra sân bay quốc tế Nội Bài. Lưu ý: Nếu quý khách tự ra sân bay (báo trước cho HDV) cần có mặt ở sân bay trước giờ bay ít nhất 02 tiếng. Đoàn đáp chuyến bay JL752 (23:30 - 06h55 +1 ngày). Đoàn làm thủ tục nối chuyến tại sân bay Narita Tokyo đi Dallas trên chuyến bay AA176 (11:30 - 09:15) sau đó nối tiếp chuyến bay AA1441 (12:00 - 13:40) đi Sanfrancisco. Quý khách ăn nghỉ trên máy bay.


*Ngày 02: Tham quan San Francisco (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

13h40: Máy bay hạ cánh tại sân bay San Francisco, xe và hướng dẫn đón đoàn đưa về San Francisco tham quan thành phố gồm Tòa Thị Chính (City Hall), cầu Kim Môn (Golden Gate Bridge), bảo tàng Mỹ Thuật (Art Museum). Xe đưa đoàn về nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại San Francisco.


*Ngày 03: San Francisco - San Jose (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi San Jose, đi ngang qua Silicon Valley, chụp hình với trường Đại Học Stanford nổi tiềng. Tham quan và ăn trưa tại trung tâm thương mại Lion của người Việt tại San Jose.
Chiều: Du khách mua sắm tại outlet và trở về San Francisco. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại San Francisco.


*Ngày 04: San Francisco - Las Vegas (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay San Francisco bay đi Las Vegas trên chuyến bay AA 929 (07:20-08:50), transit tại Los Angeles nối tiếp chuyến bay AA733 (10:15-11:30). Đến Las Vegas, xe và hướng dẫn đón đoàn đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Đoàn tham quan thành phố Las Vegas nổi tiếng với các khách sạn casino như MGM, Paris Paris, Venetian, mua sắm hàng hóa. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi. Sau khi ăn tối, khách xem các tiết mục Nhạc Nước và “Cướp Biển rất đặc sắc. Nghỉ đêm tại Las Vegas.


*Ngày 05: Las Vegas - Barstow - Los Angeles - Orange County (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng khách sạn. Xe ôtô đưa đoàn đi Los Angeles. Trên đường đi ghé Barstow ăn trưa và mua sắm. Đến Los Angeles, xe đưa đoàn tham quan Quận Cam, nơi có cộng đồng người Việt đông nhất Hoa Kỳ sinh sống. Ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn. Nghỉ đêm tại Los Angeles.


*Ngày 06: Tham quan Los Angeles (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sáng: Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đến Hollywood tham quan đại lộ danh vọng, nhà hát Trung Hoa Mannra. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: Tham quan khu vui chơi Universal Studio. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Los Angeles.



*Ngày 07: Los Angeles - Tokyo - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Los Angeles làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay AA 169 (12:20 -16:20+1 ngày) về Narita (Tokyo), tiếp tục nối chuyến bay JL 5843 (18:10-21:50) về Hà Nội. Quý khách ăn nhẹ và nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*Ngày 8: Hà Nội*

21h50: Đoàn về tới sân bay Nội Bài, xe đón quý khách đưa về điểm đón ban đầu, chia tay đoàn kết thúc hành trình.



*Lưu ý:*

Các hồ sơ cá nhân bổ sung để xin visa phải là giấy tờ thật, không được làm giả mạo.

Các thông tin cá nhân ghi trong tờ khai xin visa và nội dung trả lời cho nhân viên lãnh sự khi phỏng vấn phải chính xác.

Dù Hoa Kỳ chấp nhận “tình trạng kép”, nghĩa là người đang làm hồ sơ định cư tại Hoa Kỳ nhưng không được duyệt, chưa được duyệt hoặc chưa đến lượt giải quyết vẫn có thể được cấp visa không-định-cư để đi du lịch có thời hạn, tuy nhiên khả năng những người này bị từ chối visa là rất lớn.

Chương trình có thể thay đổi tuỳ tình hình chuyến bay, khách sạn tại Hoa Kỳ và được xác nhận chính thức vào ngày họp đoàn, trước ngày khởi hành 2 - 3 ngày.

Hộ chiếu (Passport) của quý khách phải còn thời hạn trên 6 tháng kể từ ngày về.

*Quy định hủy tour:*

Khách báo hủy trước khi Du lịch VIFOTOUR đóng tiền lấy phiếu hẹn phỏng vấn: miễn lệ phí hủy tour, toàn bộ tiền cọc sẽ được hoàn trả đủ.

Khách báo hủy chuyến đi trước khi tham dư phỏng vấn: lệ phí hủy tour 99 US$ + 131 US$ visa = 230 US$/khách.

Khách báo hủy chuyến đi sau khi hồ sơ xin visa được LSQ Hoa Kỳ duyệt chấp nhận: lệ phí hủy tour 769 US$ + 131 US$ visa = 900 US$ /khách.

Chính sách chung Theo thông báo hướng dẫn của ĐSQ Hoa Kỳ tại HN, công dân Việt nam xin visa du lịch Hoa Kỳ (là 1 trong những loại visa không - định - cư) cần lưu ý những việc sau đây:

Lệ phí xử lý hồ sơ (visa fee) là 131 US$ không hoàn lại (nghĩa là nếu khách không được cấp visa cũng sẽ không được hoàn lại tiền).

Người xin visa phải trực tiếp đến ĐSQ quán Hoa Kỳ để dự phỏng vấn xin visa theo phiếu hẹn.

 ĐSQ Hoa Kỳ không đưa ra một yêu cầu cụ thể nào về danh mục hồ sơ cá nhân, người xin visa được tự do nộp bất cứ thứ giấy tờ nào mình thấy là cần thiết để chứng minh các mối quan hệ ràng buộc tại Việt nam (ties to Vietnam ).

Visa được cấp không có nghĩa là khách chắc chắn sẽ được nhập cảnh. Tại cửa khẩu, nhân viên Bộ An ninh nội địa Hoa Kỳ (hay ta hay gọi là Công an cửa khẩu) mới là ngườii quyết định cho khách nhập cảnh và được lưu trú tại Hoa Kỳ trong bao lâu (tuy vậy, việc khách bị từ chối cho nhập cảnh hầu như chưa xảy ra, miễn là khách chuẩn bị tốt cho chuyến đi của mình ). Khi xét cấp visa du lịch cho người Việt Nam, ĐSQ Hoa Kỳ sẽ bận tâm nhiều nhất đến các mối quan hệ ràng buộc ở Việt nam của người xin visa. Nếu bạn chứng minh được, hoặc thuyết phục được người nhân viên lãnh sự phỏng vấn bạn rằng các mối quan hệ đó là đủ mạnh để chắc chắn là bạn sẽ quay về Việt nam thì bạn sẽ được cấp visa. Các mối quan hệ ràng buộc đó là:

        Công việc làm.
        Khả năng tài chính, mức thu nhập bình quân hàng tháng.
        Các khoản tích lũy của gia đình.
        Các dự án mà bạn dự định sẽ thực hiện trong tương lai (nếu có).
        Tài sản (nhà đất, cơ sở vật chất…).
        Gia đình (cha mẹ, vợ chồng, các con… không đi cùng với mình).

Hồ sơ cá nhân (các hồ sơ in chữ nghiêng nên mang theo cả bản chính khi đi phỏng vấn phòng khi cần thiết):

Hộ chiếu: bản gốc .
01 bản tờ khai xin visa (mẫu DS-156 chung cho mọi người và mẫu DS -157 riêng cho nam giới từ 16 - 45 tuổi). 
03 ảnh quy cách 50 mm x 50 mm, nền màu trắng, chụp rõ khuôn mặt và vành tai, không mang kính.
Giấy tờ xác nhận nơi ăn chốn ở theo đoàn do Du lịch Thăng Long cung cấp.
Giấy tờ chứng minh công việc làm & thu nhập: giấy xác nhận công việc, chức vu, mức lương nơi làm việc hoặc bản sao có công chứng giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh cùng với tờ khai nộp thuế mới nhất.
Giấy tờ chứng minh khả năng tài chính & tích lũy của gia đình: bản sao số tiết kiệm, giấy xác nnận số dư tài khoản ngân hàng…
Các giấy tờ chứng nhận những dự án, kế hoạch mà bạn dự định tiến hành tại Việt nam trong thời gian tới.
Tài sản : giấy chứng nhận quyền sở hữu nhà đất (bản sao có công chứng).
Gia dình: bản sao hộ khẩu, giấy chứng nhận kết hôn, giấy khai sinh của các con, giấy khai sinh của bản thân…
 Đối với học sinh: giấy nghỉ phép của nhà trường và phiếu xác nhận kết quả học tập.

----------

